# Want to learn kali/eskrima



## jo17ji (Mar 5, 2004)

Does anyone know if theres a backyard group or private instructor in the 626/909 area of Los Angeles?  I've been looking for a school but most are quite a distance from where I live and also expensive.  

thanks...


----------



## bart (Mar 5, 2004)

jo17ji said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if theres a backyard group or private instructor in the 626/909 area of Los Angeles?  I've been looking for a school but most are quite a distance from where I live and also expensive.
> 
> thanks...



Hey,

I know of some people in the 909. Where are you at? That's a big place. There's a good school in Victorville. If you don't want to say here, private message me or email and I'll see if I have more info. Have you tried the FMA instructors link off of MartialArtsResource.com?


----------



## jo17ji (Mar 5, 2004)

bart said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I know of some people in the 909. Where are you at? That's a big place. There's a good school in Victorville. If you don't want to say here, private message me or email and I'll see if I have more info. Have you tried the FMA instructors link off of MartialArtsResource.com?


 
I live in Chino Hills, very close to west covina, walnut, diamond bar area... I've looked at the FMA instructors link but all the schools listed are in Los Angeles and orange county which is quite far for me...


----------



## bart (Mar 5, 2004)

jo17ji said:
			
		

> I live in Chino Hills, very close to west covina, walnut, diamond bar area... I've looked at the FMA instructors link but all the schools listed are in Los Angeles and orange county which is quite far for me...




I know a guy out there, Steve Del Castillo. He teaches a group that meets at Mt. San Antonio College. You can reach him at 12pares@msn.com . He'll also know other people in that area. He is most likely at the WEKAF national tournament this weekend, but he answers his email pretty quick.  Good luck.


----------



## jo17ji (Mar 5, 2004)

bart said:
			
		

> I know a guy out there, Steve Del Castillo. He teaches a group that meets at Mt. San Antonio College. You can reach him at 12pares@msn.com . He'll also know other people in that area. He is most likely at the WEKAF national tournament this weekend, but he answers his email pretty quick. Good luck.


 


thanks for your help...


----------

